

Greek referendum - t_fatus
http://ekloges.ypes.gr/current/e/public/index.html?lang=en

======
fmsf
And the Euro is falling again: (1.43 when posted)
[https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=pound+to+euro&oq=pound&aqs...](https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=pound+to+euro&oq=pound&aqs=chrome.0.69i59j69i60l4j69i57.1067j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=91&ie=UTF-8)

